# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  سوال:در رابطه با توابع ورودی وخروجی در جاوا

## سارا بهروزیان

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز:
من تازه شروع به برنامه نویسی جاوا کردم و چیز چندانی در رابطه با این برنامه نویسی نمی دونم امیدوارم توابعی را جهت دریافت عدد و رشته به من معرفی نمایید.
با تشکر
---------------------------
کار،کار،پشتکار :موفق:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

دریافت عدد و رشته؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
?What's your means
خوب خیلی ساده از ورودی مقادیر رو بخونید!!!!!!!!!
تابع نداره.
اینم یک مثال ساده:

function behrouz&#40;x,y&#41;&#123;
document.write&#40;eval&#40;x&#41;+eval&#40;y&#41;  &#41;
&#125;

 :wise1:

----------


## hotice

با عرض سلام
برای اگر برای شما فرقی نمی کند که از کنسول بخوانید یا از یک "دایلوگ باکس" توصیه میکنم برای راحتی کار از پنجره "دایلوگ باکس" استفاده کنید.
برای اینکار  ابتدای برنامه پکیج زیر را وارد کنید :
import javax.swing.*;
برای گرفتن ورودی و تبدیل ان به یک عدد هم از دستورات زیر استفاده کنید:

String input = JOptionPane.showInputDialog&#40;"How old are you?"&#41;;
int age = Integer.parseInt&#40;input&#41;;

برای ورودی از کنسول هم میتوانید از BufferedReader  بصورت زیر استفاده کنید :

import java.io.*;
/**
/**
 * @author Creative Person
 *
 */
public class helloworld &#123;
	public static void main&#40;String&#91;&#93; args&#41;throws IOException
	 &#123;
               //create a BufferedReader using System.in
                BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader &#40;new InputStreamReader&#40;System.in&#41;&#41;;
                String str;
                System.out.println&#40;"Enter lines of text."&#41;;
                System.out.println&#40;"Enter ‘stop’ to quit."&#41;;
                do &#123;
                        str = br.readLine&#40;&#41;;
                        System.out.println&#40;str&#41;;
                   &#125; while &#40;!str.equalsIgnoreCase&#40;"stop"&#41;&#41;  ;
         &#125;
&#125;	

در ضمن قسمت بعدی آموزش برنامه نویسی جاوا ساختار برنامه نویسی است که بزودی پست خواهد شد.

موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

آخ شرمنده فکر کردم اینجا بخش Java Script هست. :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## javacaran

این کد تا حدی از کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد گرفته شده البته با بحبود سازی امیدوارم کمکتون کنه 
بعد از کامپایل باید جواب بده  اگه جواب نداد شما آن را به صورت پکیج در بیار واستفاده کن البته این کد int و double را میخواند برای استفاده هم اول نام پکیج بعد نام کلاس وبعد نام تابع را بنویسید و از کلمه کلیدی throws Eception  بعد از اعلان تابع هم استفاده کنید من در sun one  استفاده کردم جواب داد  من وقت مرتب کردن آن راندارم می توانید از توابع هم شکل استفاده کنید برای دیگر متغییر ها  
public class ReadNumber{                                                                                                   
    public static int readInt()throws Exception                                                                            
    {                                                                                                                                      
     String inputString = new String();                                                                                        
     char newChar;                                                                                               
     int inputNumber;                                                                                           
     //System.out.print("Enter an integer number .");                                                
     newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                                     
     while(newChar >='0' &amp;&amp; newChar&lt;='9' ){                                                             
      inputString = inputString + newChar;                                                                    
      newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                                           
      }                                                                                                                            
      //newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                                         
      inputNumber =Integer.parseInt(inputString);                                                                    
      return inputNumber;                                                                                                   
     }                                                                                                              
     // The start ofunction for convert stiing to Double                                                      


    public static double readDouble() throws Exception                         
    {                                                                                                                  
     String inputString = new String();                                                            
     char newChar;                                                                                     
     byte contor=0;                                                                                        
     int bufer1,bufer2 = 0;                                                                                    
     double inputNumber,buferD;                                                                                
     //System.out.print("Enter an integer number .");                                                      
     newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                                             
     while((newChar >='0' &amp;&amp; newChar&lt;='9')/* || newChar == '.' */){                                  
       inputString = inputString + newChar;                                                      
       newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                      
     }                                                                                                      
     bufer1 =Integer.parseInt(inputString);                                                               
     inputString ="";                                                                                     
     if(newChar=='.'){                                                                                 
       newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                                        
       while((newChar >='0' &amp;&amp; newChar&lt;='9')/* || newChar == '.' */){                                      
        inputString = inputString + newChar;                                                                    
        newChar = (char)System.in.read();                                                                                  
        contor++;                                                                                                   
       }                                                                                     
       bufer2 = Integer.parseInt(inputString);                                                                         
     }else bufer2=0;                                                                                                
     buferD=bufer2;                                                                                             
     for(byte c=0; c &lt; contor ;C++‎)                                                                                 
        buferD/=10;                                                                                                        
      inputNumber=buferD + bufer1;                                                                                  
      return inputNumber;                                                                                            //f                       

                                                                                                                       {

                                                                                                                            {
 :موفق:

----------


## meandyouwith2003

کتاب فارسی برای آموزش جاوا سراغ دارید. اگه داشتید بی زحمت آدرسش رو به meandyouwith2003@yahoo.com بفرستید. خیلی ممنون .  :wink:

----------


## javacaran

شما می توانید در گروه جاوا کاران مشغول به خواندن در مورد جاوا بشید .از کتاب های فارسی من بهتر از کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد را برای کسانی که از ++c آگاهی های اجمالی دارند ندیدم در ضمن شما میتوانید خلاصه ای از این کتاب را در قسمت  ما شروع کردیم ببینید البته من به این وسیله از دوستان طلب بخشش را دارم چون در این دو سه هفته بد قولی من  من  بسیار درای مشکل بودم حتی برای دسترسی به اینترنت . انشاء الله در چهار شنبه هفته آینده سری دوم از مباحث جدید را در این سایت قرار میدهم  :flower:  :D

----------


## vip_on_the_web

برای خوندن از ورودی توی JDK 1.5 یک کلاس جدید اضافه شده که خیلی کار رو راحتتر میکنه
java.util.Scanner

----------

